# Waiting on puppies



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Nov 30, 2018)

My blue heeler is due any day now. She is bred to a australian shepherd. She is very uncomfortable today. She had some discharge this morning. So maybe we may have puppies today or tomorrow.


----------



## Athena2344 (Nov 30, 2018)

Texas heelers are so cute, my friend just got one, he's super quite surprisingly... Congrats. Is this your first time with puppies?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Nov 30, 2018)

This is her first litter. I had a dog years ago when i was younger that had puppies. So its feels all new to me again. Lol. I'm use to dealing with goats being pregnant.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Nov 30, 2018)

male



 

Female


----------



## Athena2344 (Nov 30, 2018)

How pretty! Has she stopped eating or drinking yet?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Nov 30, 2018)

She is still drinking. And not eating as much. I have food out for her to eat when she wants it.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Nov 30, 2018)

I just came in from taking her out to go potty and all she wanted to do was play ball. Lol


----------



## Athena2344 (Nov 30, 2018)

How cute, maybe puppies tomorrow


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Nov 30, 2018)

Tomorrow is one of the days I have for her.


----------



## Athena2344 (Nov 30, 2018)

Sweet. Post lots of pics!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 1, 2018)

So far 5 puppies. She started around 5am.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 1, 2018)

She just had another one


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 1, 2018)

I will have more pictures later


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 1, 2018)

congrats!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 1, 2018)

congrats!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 1, 2018)

Puppy pile. I think she is done at 6.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 1, 2018)

The girls


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 1, 2018)

The boys


----------



## animalmom (Dec 1, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 1, 2018)

Congratulations!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeayyyyyyy......PUPPY BREATH. ...oh how i love puppy breath...congratulations


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Dec 1, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 1, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing as they are ALL adorable!!  Momma did a fine job there!


----------



## Athena2344 (Dec 1, 2018)

Good job they are beautiful


----------



## Baymule (Dec 3, 2018)

They are beautiful. I love that blue merle color!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 3, 2018)

I am interested in seeing if any of the puppies change color when they get older. Heelers are white when born and change color when they get older.


----------



## Millcreekpets (Dec 5, 2018)

Awe they are to cute love the breed


----------



## kdogg331 (Dec 5, 2018)

OMG they are soooo cute!! Love all the random white markings, like on their back and stuff. And the parents are gorgeous. And lots of black ones. Dad must carry black tri or something? Or maybe it will lighten with age and get the heeler pattern.


----------



## kdogg331 (Dec 5, 2018)

And the parents are gorgeous.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 5, 2018)

Not sure where the black comes from. I can't wait till they get older to see if they change color like mommy


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 5, 2018)

Congrats on the puppies! They are very cute!!!


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 5, 2018)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


>


She looks like my Skyler, except Skyler's patch on her neck is black and white. This is Skyler


----------



## Spokeless Wheel (Dec 5, 2018)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> My blue heeler is due any day now. She is bred to a australian shepherd. She is very uncomfortable today. She had some discharge this morning. So maybe we may have puppies today or tomorrow.


Nice cross. Friend of mine had that cross many years ago. Was a really nice working and companion dog.


----------



## kdogg331 (Dec 5, 2018)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> Not sure where the black comes from. I can't wait till they get older to see if they change color like mommy



Can't wait to watch them grow up! Will definitely be interesting!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 6, 2018)

how exciting!! Congratulations I love heelers I can't wait to see what these guys are like when they are older. I almost want one (ok I do want one just have no spare time for them considering right now) they are beautiful.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 17, 2018)

Puppies are 2 weeks old. Eyes are open. I think we may have some with blue eyes. They go tomorrow for their first check up at the vets.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 17, 2018)

They are so cute! I love blue merles.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 17, 2018)

They look great! Very round and well fed!


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 19, 2018)

Awww


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 19, 2018)

Vet said that a couple will have blue eyes.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 27, 2018)

Sleepy puppies after playing out side the box for at least a 1/2 hour.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 27, 2018)

Your killin me, i am in love, and want one so bad !!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 27, 2018)

Only one is spoken for at the moment. They will be ready for new homes January 26th


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 27, 2018)

Husband is saying no to me we have two dogs, a cat , goats and chickens, between cost of dog and travel to get here ...I CAN'T  have one


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 27, 2018)

I hear you. 
I have 21 goats, 25 chickens, 6 ducks, 9 barn cats and 3 dogs. ( not counting the puppies of course)


----------



## Baymule (Dec 27, 2018)

My name is Baymule and I can't help myself. I have 4 horses, 2 Great Pyrenees, 1 Great Dane/Labrador, 30 ish chickens, no pigs at the moment, and 9 ewes, 1 ram and so far, 4 lambs.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 27, 2018)

Baymule said:


> My name is Baymule and I can't help myself. I have 4 horses, 2 Great Pyrenees, 1 Great Dane/Labrador, 30 ish chickens, no pigs at the moment, and 9 ewes, 1 ram and so far, 4 lambs.


 I think Carson could be counted as two dogs !


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 27, 2018)

We did have 2 pigs but they are in the freezer now. And will be getting 2 more in the spring when I have to much goat milk.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 5, 2019)

I have found homes for 3 of the puppies. Waiting of a call back from someone else. They need to decide male or female. Witch I have 1 male and 2 females left to choose from. This is so nice to be lining up homes now for them. Everyone is so excited and can not what till the 26th to pick up their pup


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 5, 2019)

Tank (spoken for)


 

Cheyenne ( spoken for)


 

Sliver ( spoken for)


 

Blue ( female)


 

Bandit ( male)


 

Oreo (female)


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 5, 2019)

You know....I know better than to come and torture myself and look at your fur babies. ..and yet I KEEP DOING IT... they are beautiful


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 7, 2019)

All puppies have great homes waiting for them.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm  happy for you and the puppies,   but i wish i had been able to come get one


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 7, 2019)

Congrats!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 23, 2019)

Puppies saw their first goat last week.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 23, 2019)

Love it


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 27, 2019)

All puppies are at their new homes. The house is quite. They are all doing good.


----------

